# ONE thing you love and hate about your own country



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I love the pubs, especially with a roaring fire and some little bleating-no-more lamb for Sunday lunch, and the lull of intelligent conversation mixed with an ironic and sometimes outrageous sense of humour that peppers every contribution. And what a choice, from indie mosh holes in London to ye olde country taverne to the surfers drinking holes by the beach, and sometimes all 3 in one. Beware tho' the chain pubs full of right wing tossers: Yates. Firkin. O'Neills, you know who you are.


I hate the sensationalist tabloids undermining the economy and eroding the cultural traditions of tolernace and just getting on with it, without the passive aggression, pent up outrage and rose tinted glasses for a past that never existed (and a new life in Spain). Also the fact they glorify reams and reams of print to the trashy, vacuous cult of celebrity like that is the be all and end all aspiration to modern British life, the orange Versace clad WAG.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

USA

Most like?

Hmmmm...

-How vast and varied it is, yet it holds together despite the political differences that have been going on strong since before the Revolution. Also its tradition of peaceful transitions of power.

I also like the USA's amazing ability to assimilate immigrants.


Most dislike?

-I'd have to say its over-the-top attitude regarding vices. For example, the *ONLY* countries on the planet that are more ape-sh** about beverage alcohol than the USA (ie, our paranoid view of those under 21 YO having a sip of beer or wine) are ALL in the Islamic World.

-Also its irrational opposition to such things as metric measures (the USA is the only country left on the planet where fuel is not priced in liters and one of the last to have non-metric highway signs, etc), dropping low value banknotes for high-value coins, etc.

Mike


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Switzerland:
Best thing: the landscape
Worst thing: too much conservative narrow-minded xenophobic egocentric wealthy old people


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Germany,

One thing I love: The autobahns

One thing I hate: No Sunday shopping.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Morocco

One thing I love: Hospitality

One thing I hate: People throwing garbage in the street


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Italy:

One Thing I love: History (architecture & arts)

One thing I hate: Present (Politcs & Vatican)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

France:

One thing I like: french people generally don't let themselves be bullied by the government

One thing I hate: it's probably not going to last for long...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm a dual-citizen of the US and Somalia. So, I'll do both.

*United States*

*Best*: 
The American dream of working hard to be successful. 
For the most part, people are pretty nice and friendly here.
Immigration is not only welcomed, but needed.

*Worst:* 
Crap government, state and federal.
The US dollar is too weak.
Housing boom (2001-06) made it harder to buy a home.
Weather nationwide has been crappy as of late (flood, wildfires, tornados)



*Somalia:* 

*Good:*
History (Pre-colonization)
The landscape (desert, mountains, farmland, forest, beach)
Nice and courteous to tourists.
VERY cheap to buy land, good business opportunity
Overall, a very underrated and misunderstood nation.

*Bad:*
The South (Mogadishu) continues to burn as it did for 16 years
Politics nationwide are abysmal
Gap between rich and poor is too high.
Continues to see it's destiny run by outsiders.
Economic growth is uneven.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice thread.

What I love: The wealth, safety, cleanliness and the welfare system. People are friendly too. The nature.

What I dislike: Only one big city, small and not very multicultural population. The attitude towards foreigners.

Oh and I hate our newly elected righ-wing government.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

The Netherlands:

*I hate* it that there are no mountains in The Netherlands. I love rude landscapers. :evil:

*I like* it that there are no mountains in The Netherlands. It's so flat almost everywhere, so it's easy to cycle around.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

But then you don't get the exitement of speeding downhill!!


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

I Love: Everything.
I Hate: Everything.

Nothing else to it really.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

England...

+interesting strange villages
+SOME nice people
+SOME very nice weather
+amazing sand on the HUGE beaches
+London
+quite good shops and cafes
+SOME TV
+countryside

-chavs
-stressed out workaholics
-the weird 'anti young people'(hates everyone under 50)
-boring weather(nothing really extreme, just drizzle, cloud or mild heat)
-people smoking to look cool
-rough inner city places where they're not poor but just lazy


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Switzerland:
> Best thing: the landscape
> Worst thing: too much conservative narrow-minded xenophobic egocentric wealthy old people


Wow. Pretty much applies to Austria, as well.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

*Love* - the history, the culture, the music, the architecture, the food etc

*Hate* - the wealth gap, the pseudo- socialists, the tight bureaucracy, and the corruption, which is going away finally


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Wow. Pretty much applies to Austria, as well.


No wonder, we WERE Habsburger (or the other way round - was grown up close to Habsburg ) :lol:


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

US
I love the music, movies, just the 'american culture'. The cities basically everything lol.

I hate: the lingering racism(dont want to point fingers but most of it is in the southern states), and i hate the super conservative christians that try to impose their beliefs on everyone and like make people in school learn about how god created the world in 7 days as an alternative to evolution etc(i have no problems with 'christians' since i am catholic myself just the ones that want to impose their views on everyone). I also hate how many americans are kind of ignorant about the world(but to the US defense the US has some of the most brightest people in the world and great universities but alot are really ignorant about the world.)


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

SPAIN

-I like Madrid the most.
-I hate our weather in summer the most.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

UK

+ Comedy television down the years

- Obsession with wealth and fame/celebrity worship


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

China:
Positive: Rich History, Culture, diversified landscape and industrious people.
Negative: Not free enough.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Also, I don't like the OTT political correctness here.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

*The United States of America:*

*[Positives]*
+ The Food
+ The diversity
+ The foundation of our society
+ Great cities like Washington D.C., NYC, and Seattle.
+ Our short, but interesting history
+ Prices, compared to Europe and parts of Asia
+ Spaciousness
+ Many restrooms
+ Large parking spaces and wide roads
+ The [more than] occasional kind, interesting person of America
+ Modernity
+ Cleanliness
+ Great representations in all of the major arts


*[Negatives]*- Bush & Co.
- The average ignorant American. [In China, an American man asks "How come they don't speak English?"]
- Rising gas prices [pretty much everywhere, though]
- Paris Hilton
- Michael Moore
- Anne Coulter
- Mass Suburbia, sprawl
- The occasional fat ass slob [America is not as fat as I once thought, though..]
- Poor public transp.
- How we put ourselves down more than most other countries..


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Britain:


+ How mostly everything is in the town center.. -- shopping, restaurants -- but is changing 
+ The great world-class city of London!
+ History of course!
+ Such great music!
+ Great theatre productions
+ Slower way of life [than USA]
+ Pubs
+ Countryside
+ Organic British Crisps [Chips]
+ Cornish Pasties
+ Markets
+ Great location in proximity to other great Euro countries
+ Occasional castle in the countryside
+ The friendliness
+ Ever increasing diversity [like everyhwere else]

- The city of Leeds
- The media always quick to pound the U.S.
- Ultra-Conservatives
- Not as open as it could be
- Need to accomodate new E.Euro immig.
- Chavs [of course, had to say this one]. So many here in Suffolk...
- British-Mexican food
- Mobs of drunken around my area at 3/4:00 in the morning.
- HooliGANS


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Justme said:


> But police state? That is an odd one. Police are hardly seen in Hessen, far less so than many other countries I have been too.


A 'growing police state mentality' has nothing to do with the fact if or if not police can be seen everywhere, but if personal freedoms are sometimes limited, the number of controls are extended,... Are you for example aware of the fact that no other western country controls so many phone calls percentage-wise as Germany. Or the debate if German police is allowed to hack into computers. Half of Schäuble's proposals have little to do with how things should be handled in a democratic society. Just because it hasn't reached the level of the US and UK yet, doesn't mean Germany isn't heading in this direction.



chris_underscore47 said:


> lol German tourists, explain please


The fact that no matter where I am, there are always German tourists who are one hell of an embarrassment. No matter if it's about not respecting local customs or about thinking some rules do not apply to them.
Sure the same thing can be said about many Russian, British and American tourists as well, still its something that has a negative impact.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulgaria
+people are direct and don't bullshit you
- the mentality


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

Indonesia

LOVE = Culture,people,Flora & Fauna, Our awesome beach, The rain forest, Our rare animals 

HATE= government!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

err guys I think the thread title quite specifically asked for ONE of each, not 25


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Philippines

LOVE: Diversity (of all aspects)
HATE: Slums


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Indonesia
LOVE = Beautiful land
HATE = Bad marketing in tourism


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

*ITALY*
*
-I like: everything, except for national politic.*
*
-I don't like: national politic.*


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

USA:

like: americans
dislike: americans


----------



## MigMeg (Jun 4, 2007)

Norway

Like: 
- The welfare state and the mentality of equality
- The cultural liberalism
- The government representing the people rather than a few with economical interests
- The modesty and the focus on other values than wealth like long vacations, family and so on in one of the world's richest countries.
- The nature and the seasons

Dislike:
- The "small-country-complex" 
- A bit isolated
- Long and dark winters
- "Always" solving things with higher og more taxes


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Expanded list:

*India - the Good*
+ ancient culture
+ incredible diversity
+ massive amount of history
+ temperature
+ great food
+ the modern Asian culture
+ spiritualism 
+ recent economic development
+ retainment of culture
+ different from anything else in the world
+ the amazing branches of classical Indian music, Hindustani & Carnatic

*The bad*
- bureaucracy
- pseudo-socialist policies
- 44 wasted years (1947-1991)
- corruption
- wealth gap
- idiocy of the labour unions
- modern mainstream Indian (Hindipop) music, we're losing our own musical culture


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Australia 

Love= Diversity

Hate= Bogans


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Love: The Buildings (most of the time).
Hate: The attitude towards food ,eat to live as opposed to Live to eat amongst alot of people.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

china:
good thing: everyone try their best for their job with good decipline
magnificent natural scene
quick work steps
economy soar high (faster than statistics showed us)

bad thing: the leaders of our country is too too too old
the leaders of our country hate skyscrapers\ broad road\large square,they are too conservative.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> china:
> good thing: everyone try their best for their job with good decipline
> magnificent natural scene
> quick work steps
> ...


No offence, but is anything in China *not* about the economy?

Three of your good things had something to do with the economy...


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

macon4ever said:


> Britain:
> 
> 
> *+ How mostly everything is in the town center.. -- shopping, restaurants -- but is changing *


That's the biggest PROBLEM. There is nothing I despise more than car-centred out of town shopping centres. Awful, repressive places.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

iampuking said:


> No offence, but is anything in China *not* about the economy?
> 
> Three of your good things had something to do with the economy...


He loves economics then. I don't see anything wrong with that. That is just a personal opinion anyhow.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Heres a sub-section for the things I despise about the Government

-The fact that our government has used terrorism as an excuse to bring in increasingly worrying police-state type measures, when it was Tony Blair (most of the House of Commons disagreed with it as I remember) that went to war with two muslim countries without giving a second thought to how it would iscolate the large muslim population.
-The notion that pumping loads of money into something will make it better. Pumping money into the NHS has done nothing but go straight into incompetent consultents pockets, whom there are too much of.
-The obssession with statistics, as long as there are good statistics who cares about anything else!
-Terrible state of state schools in urban areas, where the kids rule the school. Families with no money have no option but to send them there, where they end up being bullied or joining crowds that promote crime and intolerance.
-Council estates and crime, enough said.
-Pandering to the gutter press with headline grabbing phrases and policies, which have no depth whatsoever.
-Obssession with taxing, without actually addressing the root cause (e.g. instead of banning all building less motorways or encouraging business officials to cut down on emissions, they decide to tax the everyday person on how often they use their car, the fact is it's the businesses that are the polluters not the individual people.
-*THE GOVERNMENT NEVER LISTEN* 1 million people marched against the invasion of Iraq, yet Tony Blair does it anyway.
-Supporting immoral governments to intently.



duskdawn said:


> He loves economics then. I don't see anything wrong with that. That is just a personal opinion anyhow.


Nothing, it just seems that China is obssessed with being a new super power without a second thought to anything else.

America may be the most powerful nation on earth yet: 
-You're allowed to buy guns
-The highest murder rates of the western world
-Ran by neocons
-The deep south.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey conquest, is that you on the avatar?


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

eklips said:


> Hey conquest, is that you on the avatar?


oui


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

LOVE: Everything! 

except...

HATE: Stupid peoples in government sector....


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

conquest said:


> oui


for one reason or another I always imagined you looked like a skinhead (don't ask why)


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

eklips said:


> for one reason or another I always imagined you looked like a skinhead (don't ask why)


well i got a haircut a few days ago if that counts:lol:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico:
Just next to a very very rich zone there is a poor zone
Many houses aren't painted so they look very horrible
A great part of the north of the country is without any tree


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Mexico
Love : 

Great geography.
Well kept colonial cities.
Unique cusine.
Great tourism infrastructure, beaches, hotels, marinas, airports etc.
Diverse industrial base- one of the largest economies in the world.
A strong sennse of identity.
Warm people. 
A growing sense of change.
Standing up against the US on Bush's failed warmonger policies.

Hate:

Not standing up to the US more often- specially in selling high caliber arms to Drug dealers and not cutting back on drug consumption.
The fanatical Catholic Church. 
The general lower education of the lower classes.
Income inequality.
All border cities.
Not controlling it's poor people from crossing into the US.


----------



## JaakkoSuomi (May 3, 2007)

Finland

Likes:
- The nice equality between people here
- The political and democratic system
- The sauna and nature
- Proximity to other countries
- Summer

Dislikes:
- The racism and xenopobia in Finland which is one of the strongest in Europe I'd say.
- The long dark awful horrible disgusting very cold winters. I don't know how I'll embrace myself the next Winter.  Sadly even the Summers aren't always warm.
- Being forced to learn Swedish in schools.
- Teachers and Engineers are paid very poorly here.
- The really high taxes but I guess they fund other stuff.


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper (Mar 8, 2007)

Canada...

LIKES: Government, Investment Oppertunity.

DISLIKE: Freezing in Winter, Mosquitos in Summer, crappy climate.


----------



## Depotmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

Germany: 

love:
-the parties, the music, and cool people
-the old-city architecture without modern towers
-the public transport and the infrastructure

hate:
-materialistic girls
-the euro and the open borders
-the prices for everything

Poland:

love:
-beautiful girls
-low prices
-friendly people

hate:
-the roads
-the englification and germification of the language
-the commieblock-on-fields suburbs


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

United states

likes:
diversity in many things
urban areas
national parks
friendly people

hate:
the world hates us
very car oriented nation
poverty in cities
the shootings you hear about that causes the world to think everyone here owns a gun


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*UK*

_Like_
- CULTURE! Threatres, museums, proper orchestras that actually know how to play their instruments.
- Public transport (yes, UK public transport, gasp). 
- The people, the dry wit and the way that people take a while to get to know before becoming overtly friendly. 
- History in the cities.
- The fact that London is there.

_Dislike_
- Chavs, the bane of society there.
- Political correctness stating that road signs have to be put up in Polish in places! :crazy:
- The fact that our foreign policy is too "buddy buddy" with the US. 
- The short winter days - they were a little depressing.

*New Zealand*

_Like_
- The overt friendliness of people.
- The green OUTSIDE of cities and the amount of trees in suburbs.
- The fact that there is very little difference in the length of days between summer and winter.

_Dislike_
- The severe lack of public transport.
- The car centric nature of everyone here.
- The fact that everyone actually believes "clean green" when it is a lie.
- Severe urban sprawl. 
- Lack of cultural institutions to the extent of the UK - and the fact that the Auckland Philharmonic is a terrible orchestra that performs in a concert hall with all the accoustic tuning of a wet paper bag lined with glass.


----------



## vlker (Oct 30, 2007)

*Czech republic*

Like: 
Landscape
Cheap beer
Culture
Beauty of czech girls:lol:

Dislike:
Our provincional politics and corruption
Quality of road and highway system
People who still 19 years after revolution say that it was better during comunistic era (mostly old people)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Hungary

like
-almost everything

dont like
-politics


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Depotmaster said:


> Germany:
> 
> love:
> -the parties, the music, and cool people
> ...


You must hate the open borders with Poland now then...


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Depotmaster said:


> -the euro and the open borders


Oh that must be terrible.. How can you live under such conditions?


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Latvia:

Love - girls
Hate - pro american gowernment


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spain*

Hate

-The lack of respect for the others in many spanish attitudes (noise, gossips,...)


Love

-The great change happened in all ways (open-mentality, freedom, economic, social...)


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

US
Love
diverse landscape
Beautiful girls 
Hate
Welfare is handed out to the most laziest and parasitic people in ANY society. 
Cops have too much power
Justice system helps either the rich or the poor but not really the majority
Everyone thinks we are fat even though i am fat
Healthcare
Education system sucks and so does property taxes, income taxes, fines, sales tax, insurance


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

USA

Love:
-our freedom
-high standard of living
-diversity (landscape and people)
-many choices of products (examples: we don't just have orange juice, we have no-pulp, low-pulp, some-pulp, more-pulp, calcium added, extra vitamins added :lol: you can get apples already cut up for you :lol: bread with the crust taken off in case your little one doesn't like crust :lol: etc...)
-convenience (I can go buy whatever I need whenever I need it 24 hours a day 7 days a week)

Hate:
-the total ignorance of many here to the rest of the world
-many very stupid, selfish people
-horrible crime and poverty and urban decay in our cities
-the rest of the world hates us
-our culture is very bland and commercialized
-hardly any pedestrian culture- very car oriented
-race issues
-politics
-immigrants coming in droves and refusing to learn the language or assimilate. Where is the gratitude for being welcomed to participate in the "American dream"?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

USA

Hate:

-many very stupid, selfish people ( You find this kind of people everywhere)

-horrible crime and poverty and urban decay in our cities ( Have you ever been to a third world country?)

-our culture is very bland and commercialized

-race issues ( Have you ever been to South AMERICA or even better Europe?)

-immigrants coming in droves and refusing to learn the language or assimilate. Where is the gratitude for being welcomed to participate in the "American dream"? ( Agree with you in this. When in Rome do what the Romans do)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

uA_TAGA said:


> Which country are they for ?


India.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*US*

Love: Everyone :grouphug:

Hate: So much hno:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> -many very stupid, selfish people ( You find this kind of people everywhere)


Yes but when it comes to geography, knowledge of the world, world events, many Americans are much more ignorant about these things than the average person in other western developed countries.



FIDEL CASTRO said:


> -horrible crime and poverty and urban decay in our cities ( Have you ever been to a third world country?)


They have much more of an excuse. They are poor countries (hence thirld world). The USA is the richest country in the world. We should not have conditions that are as bad as a third world country. We are first world. Other developed countries do not have the urban crime and poverty that we do. 




FIDEL CASTRO said:


> -race issues ( Have you ever been to South AMERICA or even better Europe?)


Not South America, but very much of Europe (21 countries in all). They do not have the black/white issue that we do. That is uniquely American and quite irritating and annoying. They have some issues in Europe (Muslims in France, Turks in Germany, Romanians in Italy, etc...) but those are different than ours.

Plus, what is your point anyway? Just because another country shares a negative trait with us means I can't list it as something I don't like about the US??? Strange concept.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

*Brazil*

Love: the lifestyle

Hate: corruption (which basically makes this country become so fucked up)


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Contrary to the common misconception, I love the quiteness of our conversations. In winter round the fireside, or on a summer night staring at sea.
The intermingling between classes, in every aspect of social life - school, work, friendship, means of transportations.
The fact that, although venerable, this country is still full of glamour.

I hate the disregard for rules and the shaky, subjective idea of what is right and what is wrong. 
The lack of transparency and meritocracy, and an excessively conservative state of mind (not political, rather a fear of the future and everything is new).
The fact that everything is the result of the clash between many opposing localisms rather than of a single idea of common good.

Ops, it's a bit more than one thing.


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Love:
Positive nationalism displayed mostly through sports 
Diversity
Natural beauty

Hate:
Tendency toward exaggerating (it's always either Croatia is the best or Croatia is the worst, as presented by the media)
Regional animosities
Socialistic (Communist) state of mind - sitting around doing nothing and waiting for a government to give you a job
Ustase-Partizani rivalry and overall obsession with the WW2


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Contrary to the common misconception, I love the quiteness of our conversations. In winter round the fireside, or on a summer night staring at sea.
> The intermingling between classes, in every aspect of social life - school, work, friendship, means of transportations.
> The fact that, although venerable, this country is still full of glamour.
> 
> ...



I can't believe how much this applies for Argentina. I couldn't have said it better myself.
Except for the glamour thing :lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

WrathChild said:


> I can't believe how much this applies for Argentina. I couldn't have said it better myself.
> Except for the glamour thing :lol:


Well... Argentina, that's not surprising. Brother country. :yes:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Israel*

+Multiculturualism
+Freedom
+beaches
+nightlife
+music
+Liberal attitude towards gays
+friendly people
+direct people

-people are selfish
-occupation
-government
-religion isnt seperated from the state
-radical religious movements
-settlements
-too small country
-bad planning of the cities
-big gap between country center to its provincial places


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate the winter when it´s snow!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> *Israel*
> 
> 
> -big gap between country center to its provincial places


That is good. That means Israel is not a centralized country.

Why you hate that?


----------



## §æµ (Jan 18, 2008)

One thing I hate in my country:
-Harpooning whales

One thing I love in my country:
-Townsville :cheers:


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

*Brazil*

Hate:
- Corruption
- Soap operas
- High taxes

Love:
-Friendly people
-Nature
-Multiculturualism
-Open minded population
-Brazilian girls.


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Love: *
-highway and road quality 
-islands
-landscape
-its position (easy access to more/less every Euro state)
-scandinavian and czech tourists 
-the fact that in summer on coast there are all possible nations, languages, races etc. present
-different architecture (coast vs inland) 
-our football and handball team
-Dinamo 
-some "we don't give a shit" mentality (also goes to hate part sometimes)

*Hate:*
-too much old people who think that they are only one who know how things work in this world
-our basketball team
-dinamo stadium
-politics (they talk too much) 
-centralisation of country
-media created wannabe celebs

:cheers:


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

§æµ said:


> One thing I hate in my country:
> -Harpooning whales
> 
> One thing I love in my country:
> -Townsville :cheers:


But isn't Australia anti whaling?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I love how it states at the very begining of the thread title in capital letters "ONE".

Love: Freedom and Liberty

Hate: It's a satellite country of the USA.


----------



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

Bangladesh

Likes: Beautiful places to visit, the delicious foods...
Dislikes: the population and pollution of the country...


----------



## §æµ (Jan 18, 2008)

cristobal_underscore said:


> But isn't Australia anti whaling?


umm yeah thats what I ment lol Anti hehehe


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

US: 

Hate:

- crime
- terrible traffic 
- many crazy (negative) and stupid people
- poverty 
- not really much cultural things
- politics

Love:

- nearby every big city has a skyline
- landscape
- varieties of climate
- film industry
- patriotism of the united states (if its not exaggerated)
- some of the greatest cities

Cheers :banana:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Like: Football
Dislike: Casting shows


----------



## §æµ (Jan 18, 2008)

↑↑ :shifty:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Austria:

like: save, nice, country

don´t like: too much bullshit laws


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

CANADA;
Like: Free Medical
Dislike: Inflation

PHILIPPINES:
Like: Food Taste
Dislike: Overpopulation


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Adam_Woowei said:


> Racism is not only in the way of Hitler or in the way of USA with blacks some decades ago.
> 
> Maybe not ultra-xenophobist of course, but quite significant.


Actually, my sister went to Spain and came back saying that she found a lot of people were arrogant and rude. But she did say that most of them were nice.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Actually, my sister went to Spain and came back saying that she found a lot of people were arrogant and rude. But she did say that most of them were nice.


I think that in realitly, those people are neither arrogant nor rude. But somehow they are bittered, and that bittered mood inspire arrogance and rudeness for foreigners, that in my opinion is quite understandable. It's very common to face these kind of people around here. It is understandable that many foreigners complain because some workers from hotels are rude. We also must to add that many of them don't really speak english, but just the minimun in order to keep a minimun relationship with the foreigner. 

And this following is funny, and I'm talking about "few" ones, but some people here have somehow like an inferiority complex when they stay near foreigners from other european countries or north america. I've been told by spaniards "hey, we were threated so good in the USA, I though people would threat us so bad". Funny that this feeling is related with racism in Spain: ""-as I consider inmigrants as dirty people from poor countries, US people, or germans will do the same with us, the spaniards.-""

But as you say, there are also a big bunch of nice people here. I don't want somebody to get me wrong. I'm not generalizing and bashing, and if it seems so I apologyze.

But myself, I cannot like nor support a society that denies me, because of the way I think and the things I like, while in other places I feel like if those places were my real country. Funny, I felt like that in USA and China at the same time, but I cannnot say the same about my mother country xDD

I think Spain is a very very very beautiful country, with a lot of rich culture and modernity (Madrid metro is really one of the best ones I ever used), but in my opinion, the people here is a negative note.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ Miy sister said that it was mostly the people that worked at hotel, museums and information kiosks that were rude. Although she she does Spanish.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, you know and as I said, that myself as spaniard have faced that kind of people too hno:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

LOL, she was pissed at the Alhambra because of that thing with the tickets. I think it's that you have to enter the main palace within 30 minutes (i think) if not you're not allowed to go in. Apparently it happened to a French lady and couple of Chines etourists. They all bought new tickets but she decides not to give those "crooks" more money. (typical sis :lol


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol: xD


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

hno: Europeans































JK :lol:


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

USA
Love: Diverse geography
Hate: Suburban sprawls


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

USA
Love: Diverse cultures
Hate: Ethnocentric people

Thailand
Love: Anything is possible
Hate: When you make it big, people will turn against you and try to bring you down.


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

INDONESIA

Love:
- Beauties: each island has its own beauty.
- Cultures: lot of cultures, multicultural country
- A lot of local languages and dialects (more than 300 local languages)
- multiethnic country
- Volcanoes: country with more than 100 active volcanoes
- people. Most of them are very friendly and full of smile....

Hate:
- Corruption
- several conflicts between fanatical religious groups
- pollutions
- careless car drivers and motorcyclists
- expensive education
- many beggars and street musicians (most of them even don't know how to sing or play music)


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Spain:
Like: The sun
Dislike: I can only choose one? uffff that's hard. Gonna say politics, but there are many others.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Imperfect Ending said:


> USA
> Love: Diverse cultures
> Hate: Ethnocentric people
> 
> ...


ชอบ.... อาหาร
เกลียด......ปปป


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Chile

Love: Varied landscapes
Hate: Rich/Poor gap is too high.


----------



## Mindcrasher (Jan 4, 2007)

I love my girlfriend.
I hate the weather in Poland now.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

japan i love everything except
i hate the pervs (chikan)


----------

